# Powerflex70



## Amedeo (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have one POWERFLEX70 15HP AC Drive 430-660 vac input/16.3Amps.
STS led is steady yellow and the drive is still working very well.
I cannot figure out why? When STS led is not steady green the Drive has to be in fault mode. Do you know to explain me what is wrong and how can I solve it.
Thank you
Amedeo


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Amedeo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have one POWERFLEX70 15HP AC Drive 430-660 vac input/16.3Amps.
> STS led is steady yellow and the drive is still working very well.
> ...


Look on page 45 of the manual,,,,,,
A steady yellow indicates A continuous type 1 alarm condition exists. Check parameter 211 [Drive Alarm 1].


----------



## Amedeo (Apr 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Look on page 45 of the manual,,,,,,
> A steady yellow indicates A continuous type 1 alarm condition exists. Check parameter 211 [Drive Alarm 1].


THANK YOU for your fast reply!
Amedeo


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Amedeo said:


> THANK YOU for your fast reply!
> Amedeo


No problem,,,,,Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## Amedeo (Apr 29, 2013)

Amedeo said:


> THANK YOU for your fast reply!
> Amedeo


Okay, you are right, but parameter #211 is "read only". How can I modified it?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Amedeo said:


> Okay, you are right, but parameter #211 is "read only". How can I modified it?


Start reading on page 115 of the manual it tells you how to clear the fault.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Amedeo said:


> Okay, you are right, but parameter #211 is "read only". How can I modified it?


You don't modify 211, you READ 211, it is TELLING you what the fault is! 
Then when you know what the fault is, you clear the fault and the error goes away.

What does 211 display? It will just be a bunch of zeros and one, maybe two "1s". It is the position of the 1s that is important, they are the faults.


----------

